
AI Mistakes Bus-Side Ad for Famous CEO, Charges Her With Jaywalking - tamersalama
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-11-22/ai-mistakes-bus-side-ad-for-famous-ceo-charges-her-with-jaywalkingdo-101350772.html
======
imeron
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917)

------
blattimwind
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917)

------
kuroguro
I wonder if one could rack up jaywalking tickets for someone else by
plastering a printed copy of their face on the head :3

